# Fire Weather Watch



## from_the_NEK (Mar 22, 2012)

And now we are under threat of Fire weather. We usually have this for a couple of weeks in the spring but we are probably looking at almost two months of it this year.



> ...FIRE WEATHER WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY MORNING THROUGH
> FRIDAY EVENING FOR LOW HUMIDITY AND GUSTY WINDS FOR NORTHERN
> CENTRAL VERMONT...
> 
> ...


----------



## hammer (Mar 22, 2012)

And I have a good sized pile of brush (some from the Oct storm) all ready to be burned...ugh.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 26, 2012)

Same down here in the flatlands.

_A "red flag" alert issued by the National Weather Service in in effect through 9 p.m. today, March 26, and a fire watch tomorrow through the afternoon in northwest, central and southern New Jersey. Under a red flag alert critical fire weather conditions are present: wind gusts today are up to 40 mph and the relative humidity is at just 20%._
http://www.nj.com/hunterdon-county-democrat/index.ssf/2012/03/post_623.html


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2012)

already happening in Colorado......

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0789045911515.465224.760581514&type=1&theater


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 27, 2012)

There was a brush fire across the road just up from my house last Thursday.  Pretty amazing how fast those move!  Thankfully the NH Wildfire Unit and Woodstock FD were on the scene and had it under control in a short amount of time


----------

